# Full livery with farm ride, please help before I give up!



## Jambarissa (8 November 2020)

I've had horses for 35 years, love them to bits but am close to giving up because there is just no where to ride around me. I've been on countless yards over the years, love my current one but the land we used to be allowed to ride on has all been fenced for sheep and the roads to get to the small amount of off road riding are terrifying.

I can get lifts to pleasure rides or hacks which had been enjoyable but means writing off pretty much a whole day each time so I'm only getting out once a fortnight at best. 

I'd love to keep my horse somewhere I could just ride out from. But it's unlikely to be close so I'd have to go for full livery.

I live around the intersection of the M6/M62, can anyone recommend full livery with decent on site riding  within around half an hour's drive please?

The only places I know of are Sommerford, Arley moss and Marbury which I'll consider, there must be others though?

Thanks for any help you can offer


----------



## neddy man (9 November 2020)

Have a look on www.liveryfinder.co.uk and www.liverylist.co.uk


----------



## Cloball (9 November 2020)

Would North Wales close to the border be too far?


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 November 2020)

Kelsall.

Marbury (the one near Whitchurch) is very good, but would be quite a long drive from you. At least an hour, I’d have thought.


----------



## BallyRoanBaubles (9 November 2020)

Charity farm has a farm ride and livery, in Wigan. Apologies if it’s not within your distance requirements, I’m terrible at geography!


----------



## teddypops (9 November 2020)

If you are on Facebook, join the local horse groups and ask on there.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (9 November 2020)

Kelsall
We can use all the facilities. Huge farm ride usually split into two halves for shorter hacks, winter and summer routes. Gallops, 4 outdoor arenas, two always set up for jumping and arena eventing, new indoor due soon, Primrose Woods and a longer hack through the woods, around a bit of road and back in the other end of the woods.

I'll warn you, these facilities don't come cheap but my horse loves it here.


----------



## Lexi_ (9 November 2020)

I’m not sure about the farm ride, but try The Stables, Abrams Farm (they’re on FB) near Bickerstaffe. Nice looking yard, good facilities and it’s definitely within hacking distance of two yards with farm rides - Moss Side is mostly for own liveries but Bickerstaffe Hall is a proper hireable one. 

Might also be worth speaking to places like Bickerstaffe Hall or Hatton Stables (Warrington) to see if there’s any option to pay for services? There are a few I’ve driven past that look really nice but just lack the full livery element.


----------



## Jambarissa (9 November 2020)

Cloball said:



			Would North Wales close to the border be too far?
		
Click to expand...

Could be ok, I used to work in deeside and it wasn't a bad drive. I'd probably only go every other day.


----------



## Jambarissa (9 November 2020)

Thank you all, I'll have a look at these. 

Quite interested by the one up near Wigan, never drive in that direction but probably less traffic than heading south.


----------



## Jambarissa (9 November 2020)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			Kelsall
We can use all the facilities. Huge farm ride usually split into two halves for shorter hacks, winter and summer routes. Gallops, 4 outdoor arenas, two always set up for jumping and arena eventing, new indoor due soon, Primrose Woods and a longer hack through the woods, around a bit of road and back in the other end of the woods.

I'll warn you, these facilities don't come cheap but my horse loves it here.
		
Click to expand...

I'd forgotten about kelsall, just had a peek and can't quite figure it out, are there multiple yards?

I feel I should be bothered about the finances but I'm not, would rather cut back in every other area and get to ride regularly. Would you mind giving approx prices? Was quoted £130 for sommerford which I'm considering.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (9 November 2020)

Jambarissa said:



			I'd forgotten about kelsall, just had a peek and can't quite figure it out, are there multiple yards?

I feel I should be bothered about the finances but I'm not, would rather cut back in every other area and get to ride regularly. Would you mind giving approx prices? Was quoted £130 for sommerford which I'm considering.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, 3 Yards. I'm on Cheshire View Livery but Michael Owen has liveries as does Lisa Williamson with the racing yard. Each yard charges slightly different amounts and has slightly different arrangements.


----------



## Pippity (9 November 2020)

By Marbury, do you mean Cheshire Riding School? If not, that's another one to look at.

OrangeAndLemon - wow, I envy you having all the Kelsall facilities! If I lived closer, I'd be very tempted.


----------



## Lexi_ (9 November 2020)

Just had another thought - aren’t there some nice places near Daresbury? I feel like I’ve seen grass gallops from the motorway 🤔


----------



## FinnBobs (9 November 2020)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			Kelsall
We can use all the facilities. Huge farm ride usually split into two halves for shorter hacks, winter and summer routes. Gallops, 4 outdoor arenas, two always set up for jumping and arena eventing, new indoor due soon, Primrose Woods and a longer hack through the woods, around a bit of road and back in the other end of the woods.

I'll warn you, these facilities don't come cheap but my horse loves it here.
		
Click to expand...

Kelsall facilities are amazing! the farm ride is fab, so are the schools and the gallop and the new indoor looks like it's going to be mega.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (9 November 2020)

Pippity said:



			By Marbury, do you mean Cheshire Riding School? If not, that's another one to look at.

OrangeAndLemon - wow, I envy you having all the Kelsall facilities! If I lived closer, I'd be very tempted.
		
Click to expand...

I used to be on Cheshire Riding School. And yes, the facilities are great but we pay a lot for it, it's not cheap. Horse is happy so it's worth it to me.


----------



## abbijay (9 November 2020)

I believe Arclid Hall still has the farm ride (Tyler Cassells is there now), it's about 1mile from J17 of the M6. 
It may be too far away but I'm sure there are yards in Nantwich with access onto an estate for hacking. 
Also, looking in the other direction have you looked at the yards in Carrington? I had no idea until my friend invited me over to hack with her that she had direct access out onto miles of bridlepath and field hacking! She was at North Cheshire Equestrian Centre but I'm sure other yards in the area will offer the same.


----------



## ycbm (9 November 2020)

Jambarissa said:



			Was quoted £130 for sommerford which I'm considering.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds cheap compared to what my friend was paying years ago,  make sure it includes the weekly fee for unlimited use of all the facilities.


----------



## Cloball (9 November 2020)

There's Mostyn which has a farm ride and xc, Marian Bach which has a xc course and access to off road hacking. Both are close to the A55 I think there's another over pentre Halkyn way but can't remember the name.


----------



## webble (11 November 2020)

Home Farm Backford, Marian Bach if you're looking at N Wales, Mostyn, Arley Moss


----------

